# What did You get?



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I got a .357 magnum and some rock sliders for the yota. What did everyone else get for Xmas? 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

I got a viper max with yellow rope and warn trail light thanks to the wife


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

I got an lte slip on! 










sound clip (crappy cell phone clip) 

http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k632/8minibogger/20121224_191505.mp4


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

I got an iPad mini. How do you like your LTE? Sound good? Video doesn't work..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Couple Magellan shirts, new watch, and hopefully there's a new Welder waiting for me at my parents. I'll have to report back later. Also got season tickets to the Alabama Gymnastics 2013 season, and Money for a new pistol.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

A little story behind this gun. My dad sold it over 20 years ago. He tracked it down and gave it to me for Christmas. One of the most meaningful gifts I've ever gotten. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> View attachment 12903
> 
> 
> A little story behind this gun. My dad sold it over 20 years ago. He tracked it down and gave it to me for Christmas. One of the most meaningful gifts I've ever gotten.
> ...


That is really awesome, man! My dad just passed last Friday and I just done have anything like THAT from him. What an awesome gift!!

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------

I got a high flow water impeller upgrade and a bottle of scotch. Real present was when she let me buy her a quad so she can go riding with me.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Crappy picture but Santa dropped off a 2013 polaris 850 xp!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

bruteman19 said:


> View attachment 12904
> 
> Crappy picture but Santa dropped off a 2013 polaris 850 xp!!
> 
> ...


That's pretty awesome bud


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

i got an cordless impact and drill/driver.. i bought myself an airdam'd cvtech and secondary machining, but to top it all off i got to spend time with my fiances family last night and i get to make it home tomm to see my mom and step dad


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> That's pretty awesome bud
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


I was so happy when i saw it. How long do y'all usually do break ins?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

bruteman19 said:


> I was so happy when i saw it. How long do y'all usually do break ins?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a question for someone other than me. I've never owned a brand new one lol


.


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

On most machines its about 10 hours ride time. Id take it easy for the first little bit just don't WOT it and kinda work yourself up to higher and higher RPM's. Id say at 2hrs you be should riding that thing anyway you want, just keep checking your fluids (engine oil especially) if its getting black change it. changing your oil/filter as many times as possible during break in is only a good thing.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

i think break in time is 10 hours ....it says in the manual somewhere but i think it is 10


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Lol ok. Hopefully Someone will chime in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

should be 10 hrs.......just dont give it too much idle time during that period i personally am a believer in ya take it easy for the first little bit maybe couple hours dont really go over 1/2 throttle then slowly start givin er in small bursts just dont run it up too see what the top end is on it for a while but ride as you will for the rest of the time you own it also i always run conventional oil until after the breakin maybe a little longer as you wont get a proper engine breakin with synthetic if you decide to switch over to synthetic i would wait maybe do one oil change with conventional oil before the switch JMO


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks! That's what I was planning on doing with the conventional oil and then switching to synthetic. Im trying to get it broke in before we ride this weekend because i can't wait to see what she can do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

well good luck bud enjoy he new bike congrats on the new big bore im sure you will love it


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Sig compact 40 cal, beretta model 92 9mm,








Miller synchro wave TIG welder ,








#4 bottle argon 

1000 rounds of 40 cal
1000 rounds of 9mm

Oh and to top it all off I got to meet Some friendly Texas state troopers on my ride home . On 3 different occasions to be exact lol , I couldn't wait to get to Arkansas . Apparently after 3 tickets in a day , the 4 th offense will get me a free ride so I was told . Dang speed limits


----------



## MUDRIDER2012 (Apr 28, 2012)

AR15 M&P15 LOVE IT!!


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

I got a nose hair trimmer lol


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

MUDRIDER2012 said:


> AR15 M&P15 LOVE IT!!


I got the same one mudrider2012 I love mine 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Got a 75qt yeti I bought for myself, 37" toyo m/t for the truck I also bought myself lol....then I got a iPad, clothes, 200 cash, 100 in food gift cards, 250 in bass pro, all new ridgid 18v drill and impact, bits and accessories for it, gear wrenches, torque wrench, ninja food processor thing I wanted most, and cologne.....got few other odds and ins but that's the majority of it


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

I got a Beretta px4 storm 40 cal compact frame. Can't send pics from phone for some reason.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

mil hooked me up this year she got me a gopro hero3 silver edition!!!!! now i jus have to figure out how to use it lol


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, after a lightning strike close to the house, I get to go buy a new tv for the bedroom, and I already called direct tv and they are sending me a new box. Apparently surge protectors dont protect real well on close lightning.

Does that count???


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yall some lucky bastages .. all i got was an I.O.U from santa telling me all my buddies from mimb wiped him out and he would catch up to me next year....but i will be buyying me a springfield m1a sometime in january...


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

atv jack , and a propane heater for my garage to keep the Brute nice and warm , now ton see what i get for my birthday tomorrow..... hopefully it is a gopro


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

The same as last year, some cloths and a watch oh and going out shoes and can't forget two ps3 games. I bought my self for my bday tomorrow a spider tactical ar15. But that's all, didn't get what I hinted for but w/e ill buy it myself lol


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I got a new pair of Lacrosse rubber boots, dual stand up work lights, tools, $200 cash, $95 in assorted gift cards, and some other odds and ends. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Hard case for 2 rifles ,

New cusinart coffee maker, 

Candy that resembles coal, 

Cash  (most needed), 

Drumsticks, 

3 great days with Family


----------



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

I got the Springfield xdm 45 & xds 45. Some clothes new pair of danner work boots


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Some clothes, a new belt buckle, toolbox for my truck, and dad bought me a set of goodyears. Spent my Christmas bonus on a visor sticker that says "LET YOUR COUNTRY HANG OUT" and a pair of KCs. And my cousin got me the coolest thing in my truck, pic below.







And I got my dad a antique brass ford belt buckle.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Got outlaw2s for my self asr tierods from wife.Mom & dad gave me some cash and clothes other then that the kids & and the rest of the family had a good Christmas.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Add a new phone device to my list

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

KidRock said:


> Some clothes, a new belt buckle, toolbox for my truck, and dad bought me a set of goodyears. Spent my Christmas bonus on a visor sticker that says "LET YOUR COUNTRY HANG OUT" and a pair of KCs. And my cousin got me the coolest thing in my truck, pic below.
> View attachment 12921
> 
> And I got my dad a antique brass ford belt buckle.


SWEET!!!!


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I didn't get nothing I sent all my money on the kids and wife but when I get my check from work I'm going to order my a set of zilla 30-9-14 and 30-11-14 and rims for my brute


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Got three different camo under armor jackets some other hunting stuff, cash and a leather back Bible.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

bruteman19 said:


> I was so happy when i saw it. How long do y'all usually do break ins?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
break in is usually 20 hrs (first oil change) or 5 tanks of fuel

---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 PM ----------



browland said:


> Sig compact 40 cal, beretta model 92 9mm,
> View attachment 12905
> 
> 
> ...


 
b heavy foot that day i say


----------

